# Corn is a great turkey bait!



## Bambicidal Maniac

GuppyII said:


> got a letter from the property manager... stated that the company that owned the property was liable for the fine...


This might be true if the hunting rights were leased for profit. It most likely isn't true if the permission to hunt did not involve a valuable benefit to the landowner. Businesses have a different standard for negligence when it comes to these things. If you're making money off something, the state always seems to want a share and always seems ready to assume a business is guilty of something. It's likely the business just wouldn't want the hassle of fighting for its rights. It could win but lose anyway.


----------



## Todd Barden

Not only is it unethical, but part of turkey hunting is the actual "hunt". I enjoy hearing turkeys respond to my calls even more than tagging out. That is why I enjoy the third hunt so much, it gives more time to spend in the turkey woods. If you have to rely on bait to bring turkeys in, then you should not consider yourself a turkey "hunter".


----------



## bankerman

Why? Man up (or Lady up) and walk over and politely confront Mr. Baiter :yikessorry)! Politely remind Mr. Baiter that it's not only unethical, unfair, unsporting, but also illegal. You'd hate to have someone call the RAP line and ruin everybody's fun.

Seriously, do you have to go to Johnny Law at that instant? No wonder our state is broke. If we all keep an eye on each other and address a minor offender and ask that they refrain, we might keep the CO focused on the bigger stuff. With the complexity and evolving nature of the reg's, it's probably easy to run afoul!

I understand that if Mr. Baiter can't control his impulses so to speak, you should make the call to Johnny Law. I work downtown and don't call the police when I see someone parked at an expired parking meter. Everybody have a safe season and thank God for the Thunder Chickens.


----------



## duxdog

This guy and all of his relatives have hunted this farm for 20 plus years. I (the odd man out) have only hunted it for a few years. The farmer said(more than once)to kill every turkey we see.I heard him shoot yesterday.


----------



## Linda G.

I would NEVER approach someone deliberately breaking a wildlife law, just get whatever info you can on them, like a license plate, and call the RAP line. If people will break one law, they may be perfectly willing to break others...and endanger you. 

That farmer probably has crop depredation permits...which the DNR gives out far too many of. And they should not be legal to use at this time of year-after all, there's no crop out there right now. Maybe they aren't, I don't know. 

I would still call the DNR, I don't care if it's your brother that you're busting. Do you really want to be associating with people like this? If you DO get on the property to hunt, and there's still all kinds of illegal things going on, YOU could get busted for what THEY'RE doing...


----------



## dsconnell

Linda, 

You mean to tell me if your own brother was violating the law by throwing out some corn that you would immediately turn him in? I mean I dont really care how people hunt as long as I know I am legit that is all I am worried about but if you are going to tell me that you would up and turn in your own brother that is SAD... I could understand if the dude had just robbed the bank or murdered someone or something crazy like that but over something as simple as this? C'mon.. You wouldnt really turn your brother in for that vs talking to him and if you would that is just pathetic that you would sacrafice your sibling relationship over something that is a slap on the hand at best and given the DNR has already lost one case and the talks are back in place and baiting will likely become legal again if he gets a lawyer it gets thrown out.. You think that its the right thing to do as his sister rather than talking to him? If you do that speaks volumes about your family values.. This is not a personal attack by any means so please dont take it that way I am just stating the obvious.. 

Duxdog... Good luck getting your turkey this year!


----------



## MossyHorns

People who bait for Turkey and Deer are LAZY. I hunt for meat and have I have never hunted over a bait pile. 

I don't think the baiting ban will ever be lifted. There are a lot more deer being taken during the archery season because of crossbows. The DNR has no reason to lift the baiting ban other than to stop some lazy people from crying.


----------



## duxdog

I agree 100% DS. And thnx for the good luck but I already flopped one on the opener. Pics are in the Spur of the Moment thread in the 2011 contest. I hunt legally and far away from these people and I don't associate with them. If the landowner doesn't care, they can do what they want. Not causing the landowner any grief or the other farmers in the area means a hell of alot more than this guy shooting a turkey on a corn pile. Why he feels he needs to bait to shoot one is beyond me. Heck their like squirrels anymore as many as we have.


----------



## Long2fish

We as hunters and sportsman should abosulutely step in when it is apropriate. Possibly, we should intervien in a more positive way. Maybe, insteed of calling them names such as poachers, lazy, and no good for nothing-ers, we could step in and offer some of our own expertise in the feild and show them how it is just as fun/easier to scout and hunt in a more law abiding way. Possibly, If we asked some of these people to come along with us on a hunt, we could help them get the meat they so desperetly need and give them a chance to see how hunting can be done in a much more law abiding way. Possibly, if we spent more time teaching others how to interact with each other, wether it be outdoors or indoors activities we would have much much less of these type of stories to argue about the right thing to do is.

Hey, not only might we be helping someone out, but maybe meeting a new friend in the feild.


----------



## dsconnell

I like your philosophy!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Not even the turkey forums a sacred.
Maybe it's time for a sub forum for turkey baiting.


----------



## captjimtc

MossyHorns said:


> People who bait for Turkey and Deer are LAZY. I hunt for meat and have I have never hunted over a bait pile.
> 
> I don't think the baiting ban will ever be lifted. There are a lot more deer being taken during the archery season because of crossbows. The DNR has no reason to lift the baiting ban other than to stop some lazy people from crying.


What do you want? A cookie perhaps for never hunting over a bait pile. You're not going to get an award for being an almighty stalker of animals. :lol:


----------



## mikieday

calling baiters lazy is just the wrong foot in mouth thing to say. alot of people have jobs that do not allow them to totaly enjoy the sport like some that dont have good jobs and lots of time..enjoy it however you want as long as its legal at the time...I see the baiting ban is going to be on the table in June I think...i can see it being made legal again as no cwd has been found except for that one penned deer so the dnr has no leg to stand on unless more food plot lobbiest line their pockets...I killed 7 deer last year and none of it over bait...if it is made legal I will for sure do it in some areas and im not lazy just lots of other things to do that pay the bills. (these are my opinions for baiting deer) i would not bait for turkey even if it were legal...just too much fun chasing them


----------



## brushbuster

Hmm should someone stick their nose in someone elses business when it comes down to hunting violations. That seems to be the dilema here.
I know my answer. Its funny how some think its no big deal and yet they visit a sportsmen forum on a day to day basis. It realy makes me wonder how long this sport is going to stick around.
Heres a hint.
Report all poaching. Pretty simple.


----------



## dsconnell

So you are saying Brad that you would turn in your brother for putting out a pile of corn before you talked to him first?


----------



## QDMAMAN

> dsconnell said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying Brad that you would turn in your brother for putting out a pile of corn before you talked to him first?
Click to expand...

I'd tell Mom first then I'd kick his ****. I doubt the "authorities" would be as hard on the poor guy as I would be.:evil::lol::lol:
Now....if it was one of my sisters (I have 6 and no bros) I would switch out their hairspray with spray paint.:evil:

Sincerely Big T


----------



## Linda G.

I doubt I would ever have to turn in my brother, if I had one, which I don't, because if I had a brother he would have, like me, had it DRILLED into him by our parents that you don't ignore lawbreaking...like I drilled it into my two boys, both of whom are hunters to be proud of that would never, ever, do something like deliberately break a wildlife law themselves and who BOTH have turned into hunters anyone would be proud to hunt with. 

Like my boys, I've turned in quite a few wildlife law breakers over the years, including people I knew, and my neighbors. 

Again, it doesn't matter if you agree with it or not, if it's against the law, you have a responsibility to help uphold the law, doesn't matter who's breaking it. 

Please don't turn this into a debate about deer baiting...this is about something that is entirely different, that has always been unethical, and has always been illegal. 
t


----------



## dsconnell

QDMAMAN said:


> I'd tell Mom first then I'd kick his ****. I doubt the "authorities" would be as hard on the poor guy as I would be.:evil::lol::lol:
> Now....if it was one of my sisters (I have 6 and no bros) I would switch out their hairspray with spray paint.:evil:
> 
> Sincerely Big T


Agree with you whole heartadly Tony.. I mean I might not tell Mom cause she could give a hoot and doesnt know any better anyway.. But I would certainly talk to him before I ever was to turn him in for anything and that is even saying if I ever would which I will tell you whole heartadly unless he committed a major crime I would never turn my brother in for ANYTHING! He is my Brother... Thankfully I have brothers I am sure I would never have to even make the decision with..


----------



## dsconnell

Was never about baiting Linda.. Just simply asking a question about people and their Morals.. And how much you value your family.. 

Actually.. Take that back.. You didnt answer my question.. So you dont have a brother, fine.. Throwing a hypothetical that if you ever found out one of your boys was baiting in a no baiting area would you turn them in? Just looking for a yes or no?


----------



## Big Brown

I couldn't keep the things off my pile last fall:evil:


----------

